# Excessive Shedding?



## Trinity (Nov 12, 2012)

First off I want to apologize if this is probably a repeated question, but sadly I don't have access to a computer right now! So I am posting from my tiny little blackberry screen!

I started feeding my guys the premade raw food this past fall during shedding season of course! The formula is from Mountain dog food and was the chicken with bone left in with fruits and veggies. Did that for about a month and they all seemed fine. I added kelp to the next batch, they did good with that too. So the batch that I JUST made had the added fish oil and they have been eating that for maybe a week now.

Well during the winters I get sent out of town a lot for work, so I do have a dog sitter and I have been getting a friend of mine to go check on them as well. Today my friend tole me that my 10 y/o rottie x looks like he is MOLTING and his dandruff is insane! When he was on kibble I did put salmon oil on his food once a day because he has always had the dandruff problem, but my friendsaid its way worse then it ever has been. I thought back and realized he hasn't stopped shedding since the fall when he should have!So these are the options I am thinking along.

1. Its because he was missing the oils in his food while I switched him over and slowly starting adding them, that it caught up with him.

2. He has an allergy to something in the food and I should try to pin point what.

3. Its his old age.

4. Something else I haven't thought of...

Suggestions anyone? I won't be home for another week max... So I am wondering if I should wait until i get home or tell my dog sitter to start doing something about it ASAP.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

The above are possibilities, but my opinion is that it is probably his way of detoxing. Many dogs show different signs of detox, but that can be one of them. He should stop eventually, but at his age, it might take awhile for all the kibble toxins to leave his body.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's either detox or he's not getting enough omega 3. Avery has been on raw for well his whole life and he still suffers from bouts of dry skin. Right now it's awful dry, flaky, itchy, and hes shedding like crazy and I'm sure this time of year isn't helping. The two things I've found to help (if I stick with them regularly, just ran out of fish oil about a month ago) was to add fish oil and eggs to his diet either daily or multiple times a week...


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

creek817 said:


> The above are possibilities, but my opinion is that it is probably his way of detoxing. Many dogs show different signs of detox, but that can be one of them. He should stop eventually, but at his age, it might take awhile for all the kibble toxins to leave his body.


This was my first thought as well. The skin is an eliminative organ as much as the liver, kidneys, and intestines.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

That is pure speculation. There is no such thing as "detoxing." There is probably a much more reasonable explanation for the dog's shedding that has nothing to do with diet, although there is no information on that website as to the nutritionally adequacy of that raw grind. I suspect that is a grind that should not be fed solo.

When dogs are not doing well on raw diets, I have noticed that proponents will use certain words like "detoxing" to rationalize something that doesn't work.

The OP should know that oversupplementation of fish oil can create a condition much like a deficiency.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> That is pure speculation. There is no such thing as "detoxing." There is probably a much more reasonable explanation for the dog's shedding that has nothing to do with diet, although there is no information on that website as to the nutritionally adequacy of that raw grind. I suspect that is a grind that should not be fed solo.
> 
> When dogs are not doing well on raw diets, I have noticed that proponents will use certain words like "detoxing" to rationalize something that doesn't work.
> 
> The OP should know that oversupplementation of fish oil can create a condition much like a deficiency.


Dude, please go post in the kibble section.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> Dude, please go post in the kibble section.


Explain the scientific mechanics of "detoxing" and how this applies to a dog that was eating a balanced dry food and apparantly is doing far worse on a raw diet.

My theory is that the food is way to high in calcium and that will have a rather noticable impact on skin and coat quality.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not a raw feeder, but I've found that certain kibbles cause my boxer to shed more than others. I fed a premium food (Wellness Core), and he started shedding like crazy (like when a dog blows its coat) and had room clearing gas. I've come to the conclusion that it's from some deficiency in the food, b/c when I changed to something else, the problems went away.

Some raw feeders I know feed their dogs a multi vitamin, just to make sure they're getting what they need. I also agree with Monster's Dad that over supplementation can cause problems. I give my dogs only one fish oil capsule daily (I just throw it in with their food each night).


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Is he used to you leaving? It could be due to stress also. Has he ever had his thyroid checked?


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> That is pure speculation. There is no such thing as "detoxing." There is probably a much more reasonable explanation for the dog's shedding that has nothing to do with diet, although there is no information on that website as to the nutritionally adequacy of that raw grind. I suspect that is a grind that should not be fed solo.
> 
> When dogs are not doing well on raw diets, I have noticed that proponents will use certain words like "detoxing" to rationalize something that doesn't work.
> 
> The OP should know that oversupplementation of fish oil can create a condition much like a deficiency.


Dude, I have to chime in, too. Why do you come in sections like raw/holistic when you're not the type to think outside the box and not trust a vet? These threads are full of peoplewho really understand and practice the other side of health -- the non-western side that we prefer! And based on the archives, everyone knows where you stand. 

Have you ever detoxed? I've detoxed from several things (metals, sugar, etc) and if you have, you'd know weird stuff goes on. Weird bowl movements, dry skin, itchy skin, hot skin, etc. And have you ever switched a dog to raw!? I've seen the detox there. 

I'm pretty sure based on this comment you've never detoxed... and based on your faith in the medical history, you know nothing about detoxing.


----------



## Trinity (Nov 12, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Is he used to you leaving? It could be due to stress also. Has he ever had his thyroid checked?


I thought of this as well but his shedding was a problem before I left. Just didn't think of it till my friend pointed out how bad it was (makes me sound horrible I know.)

He has not had his thyoid checked, his yearly visit is coming up this Feb though so that might be something to consider.

I hadn't thought of detox! From what I just researched it cold last as long aas couple months? Just worried that if I wait that long it was actually a symptom of something else and I only let it get worse by waiting.

Accourding to my friend his attitude and energy level have not changed.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Dude, I have to chime in, too. Why do you come in sections like raw/holistic when you're not the type to think outside the box and not trust a vet? These threads are full of peoplewho really understand and practice the other side of health -- the non-western side that we prefer! And based on the archives, everyone knows where you stand.
> 
> Have you ever detoxed? I've detoxed from several things (metals, sugar, etc) and if you have, you'd know weird stuff goes on. Weird bowl movements, dry skin, itchy skin, hot skin, etc. And have you ever switched a dog to raw!? I've seen the detox there.
> 
> I'm pretty sure based on this comment you've never detoxed... and based on your faith in the medical history, you know nothing about detoxing.


I can pretty much guaranty this has nothing to do with "detoxing" if that even exists. 

There is a reasonable, verifiable reason for this dog's condition. It could be anything from zinc deficiency (brought on by too much calcium), too much Omega 3, stress, hormones, thyroid, parasites, seasonal alopecia, etc.

The OP did not mention whether the hair loss was symmetrical or not. That would be a sign of a thyroid problem.

Also, it appears the OP is getting this information from her friend and is not there to witness it.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just want to clarify that I did not mean to over dose the dog with fish oil, just that some dogs needs are different from others. I usually buy the fish oil pump and he gets 3-5 pumps per day.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> I can pretty much guaranty this has nothing to do with "detoxing" if that even exists.
> 
> There is a reasonable, verifiable reason for this dog's condition. It could be anything from zinc deficiency (brought on by too much calcium), too much Omega 3, stress, hormones, thyroid, parasites etc.


You can't gaurentee anymore than I can because we don't even know anything about this dog. So stop acting like you KNOW everything and offer your suggestion, without being condescending and move on. If you're never experienced a detox, don't offer comments since you know nothing about it.

It's kind of sad when you go through the archives you see many posters saying "we just ignore monster's dad" Do you realize because of your attitude no one ever listens to you?


----------



## Trinity (Nov 12, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> I just want to clarify that I did not mean to over dose the dog with fish oil, just that some dogs needs are different from others. I usually buy the fish oil pump and he gets 3-5 pumps per day.


Oh yes, I understand that. The fish oil I use to use came in a pump and I gave him about 3 a day with the kibble, the one that I have now is in a squirt bottle, I only added one squirt for his food now, but ultimately less than what I gave him on his kibble as I wanted to see how this new one would work, as the old oil I had has been discountinued.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> You can't gaurentee anymore than I can because we don't even know anything about this dog. So stop acting like you KNOW everything and offer your suggestion, without being condescending and move on. If you're never experienced a detox, don't offer comments since you know nothing about it.
> 
> It's kind of sad when you go through the archives you see many posters saying "we just ignore monster's dad" Do you realize because of your attitude no one ever listens to you?


It also kind of sad that you scare people by talking about hormones and geneticially engineered animals that don't even exist. 

There is nothing called "detoxing" when it comes to food. That is a totally made up concept by raw and grain-free feeders and people that sell quack supplements. It is completely illogical when you think about it. If the body was expelling toxins you would see an improvement in the animal. The body expels toxins all day long and no change of diet will influence that.

There is of course something called chemical withdrawal when it comes to things like drugs, caffeine, nicotine, etc. Food never.

What you are suggesting is just used to support raw feeding or grain-free foods when someone has a bad experience. I have heard it a million times. 

So, I am curious where are all these genetically modified and hormone fed chickens and hogs you speak of? I want to report the farmer to the FDA.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

monster'sdad said:


> Explain the scientific mechanics of "detoxing" and how this applies to a dog that was eating a balanced dry food and apparantly is doing far worse on a raw diet.
> 
> My theory is that the food is way to high in calcium and that will have a rather noticable impact on skin and coat quality.


I don't have to explain anything to you and neither does anyone else. Please leave this forum. 
Mods?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

My brother's Golden shed excessively for months after beginning raw. I think it was like 3-4 months at least. During this time, blood panels were done and he was told his dog was healthier than he's ever been.

You choose to believe what you want. You don't need to take anyone's word on anything. You do your own research and become an educated dog owner, taking into account others' experiences and opinions.

If MD wants to tool around and speak in negative terms about all things holistic or raw, that's on him and we can all choose to take his advice or ignore him. I choose the latter because my personal experience is truer than his personal opinions.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't vouch for shedding, but I can vouch for eye discharge. The only form of "detox" that I witnessed was eye "goobers" for lack of a scientific name, which lasted about 2 weeks.

My primary concern would be the amount of fat in the diet. As was mentioned earlier, I cannot find any GA on that commercial food. I would at least consider feeding something other than just the chicken formula.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Detox can take up to a year in older dogs - every dog is different.

And tem_sat has a good point - could be a fat thing. That's my biggest issue with premades is that they don't give you enough nutritional info. Any possibility of switching to PMR?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

maybe you should go to the Vet before Feburary. maybe your dog needs a bath.
give him a bath usuing some medicated shampoo.



Trinity said:


> I thought of this as well but his shedding was a problem before I left. Just didn't think of it till my friend pointed out how bad it was (makes me sound horrible I know.)
> 
> >>>> He has not had his thyoid checked, his yearly visit is coming up this Feb <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Trinity (Nov 12, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> maybe you should go to the Vet before Feburary. maybe your dog needs a bath.
> give him a bath usuing some medicated shampoo.



Did that last month


----------

